# Kann EGit nicht auf Eclipse installieren?



## Maya333 (25. Apr 2021)

Hallo, 
ich EGit funktioniert bei meinem Eclipse irgendwie nicht ? wenn ich im Eclipse auf die Reiter : --> Help --> Install  New Software gehe steht da: " There is no site selected."
Wenn ich auf den Reiter Help --> Eclipse Marketplace --> Installed  gehe steht  da:" EGit - Git Integration for Eclipse". Es ist installiert. 

Kann mir bitte jemand Helfen ? ich muss ein Project bei Github Puschen...

Danke vorab!


----------



## mihe7 (25. Apr 2021)

Nutze kein Eclipse, aber Vogella hat eine Anleitung: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/EclipseGit/article.html


----------



## Barista (25. Apr 2021)

Egit musst Du nicht installieren, wenn es bereits installiert ist.

Bei den aktuellen Eclipse-IDE-Packages ist Egit meist dabei.

Ich habe meine Projekte anhand eines Videos auf youtube auf GitHub publiziert.
Leider habe ich den Link nicht zur Hand, eine Suchmaschine wird Dir helfen.

Es gibt einen Stolperstein:

Aufgrund politischer Korrektheit legt GitHub einen main-Branch an.
Bei den Chauvinisten von Eclipse ist es ein master-Branch.

Da muss man vor dem Anlegen des Repos in GitHub unter Settings auf das Anlegen eines master-Branches in einem neuen Repo umschalten.


----------



## mrBrown (25. Apr 2021)

Barista hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt einen Stolperstein:
> 
> Aufgrund politischer Korrektheit legt GitHub einen main-Branch an.
> Bei den Chauvinisten von Eclipse ist es ein master-Branch.
> ...


Das Problem tritt doch nur auf, wenn man sowohl bei Github als auch lokal das Repo ganz neu anlegt und mit einem Commit initialisiert, was man generell eher vermeiden sollte.

Wenn man das Repo über GitHub initialisiert und klont, ist lokal der passende Branch gesetzt und Eclipse kommt damit klar, egal wie der Branch heißt. Und genauso andersrum, wenn man es lokal initialisiert und in ein leeres Github-Repo pusht, kommt Github damit auch klar.


----------



## Barista (27. Apr 2021)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem tritt doch nur auf, wenn man sowohl bei Github als auch lokal das Repo ganz neu anlegt und mit einem Commit initialisiert, was man generell eher vermeiden sollte.


Ich weiss leider nicht, wie man in GitHub ein Repo anlegt und nicht mit einem Commit initialisiert.

Über die Web-Oberfläche wählt man Name des Repo, Lizenz, readme-Datei und gitignore-Dateien für die jeweilige Programmiersprache.

Dann wird der erste Commit ausgeführt.

Gibt es eine andere Vorgehensweise auf GitHub?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Apr 2021)

Ja, einfach die drei Haken bei Readme, Lizenz und gitignore *NICHT* setzen.


----------



## Barista (27. Apr 2021)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ja, einfach die drei Haken bei Readme, Lizenz und gitignore *NICHT* setzen.


Man hätte in der GitHub-Web-GUI auch ein Textfeld mit dem Namen des anzulegenden Branches anbieten können.


----------



## mrBrown (27. Apr 2021)

Barista hat gesagt.:


> Man hätte in der GitHub-Web-GUI auch ein Textfeld mit dem Namen des anzulegenden Branches anbieten können.


Kann man bisher nur in den Settings ändern. Aber wie gesagt: das ist in fast allen Fällen egal.


----------

